# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Old Ball Python sketch

## Mindibun

I dug this up today. I'd say it's about a year old, and it turned out alright. The "X"s were markings for me so I'd know what colors went where, but I never got around to coloring it. Looking at it now, in all honesty, I think it looks more like a Blood python with a Ball python's head. Maybe if Laooda would be gracious enough to post some pictures of my favorite blood, I could make some alterations?  :Wink:  *hint hint, wink wink*


It's a very rough sketch. Only the outline is clean. I was hoping to tidy it up when I colored it...

----------


## Ophiuchus

Very nice.  I agree it looks more like a blood in the body.  Is it inked yet?  If not, you know it can be fixed.

----------


## Mindibun

No, it's not inked yet. But I'd rather start over than change something that's mostly done. It's all a learning experience. Even if I dont like something I've drawn, I'll usually keep it for that reason.

----------


## Laooda

Haha!!  I LOVE it!  I just saw this.... leme get you some head shots! 






Hope some of those help???

Can't WAIT to see that complete!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mindibun

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Thanks for posting those! Forget homework, I'm drawing tonight.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Is there a Sonja fan club? I'd like to join...

----------


## Laooda

> Thanks for posting those! Forget homework, I'm drawing tonight.  Is there a Sonja fan club? I'd like to join...


Hahaha!!!!   You better be doing that homework now!!!   :Evileye: 

Glad you liked them... as for the fan club, you are already president!   :Very Happy:   lol 

Thanks for being such a sweetheart!   :Very Happy:

----------

